# Weirdest Delivery I've Ever Seen



## Calico Patch Farm (Mar 8, 2011)

My family and I were working outside today at the barn. I went into the goat pen and decided to check on one of our pygmy does, Chanel, who was due to kid in 6 days. I noticed that it looked like she had dropped and appeared to have a little goo you know where, but her udder was not full, so I didn't think anything of it. About a half hour later, while she was outside grazing, we noticed what looked like a long, big string of mucus looking stuff hanging out. We had never seen anything like this are were confused, but thought that maybe she was just losing her plug, just a little differently than we had ever seen before. A couple minutes later, she began walking and squatting like she was going to pee. She looked to be in pain, so we rushed over to observe. That's when I noticed a pair of hooves peaking out! We rushed her into the barn into a kidding pen and had to assist her in delivering a huge single buck (our third single buck of the season...). We knew she was done because he was quickly followed by the placenta...and then a second placenta! This was the weirdest thing I've ever seen. Has anyone had anything happen like this before or have any answers?

Here is a picture of the two placentas:


----------



## Stacykins (Mar 27, 2012)

Makes me wonder if at one point, there was a second kid. Do goats, like humans, sometimes reabsorb an fetus that dies in utero?


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

are you sure there is not another kid in there...I would bouncing her. Stand behind her and give her a hug placing your hands around her belly just in front of thee udder...lift the tummy up and allow it to bounce down...keep you hands in place to feel any bouncing back...move your hands around a few different areas and repeat..in the mean time, have some one look around where she was grazing..make sure she didnt deliver a smaller baby first some where...


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

I think I have heard of that before....

The pic isn't working for me though...


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

yes...they can reabsorb but I dont think there would be a full placenta :shrug:


----------



## Winrie (Apr 26, 2013)

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> I think I have heard of that before....
> 
> The pic isn't working for me though...


I can't see the picture either.. I would have to agree with happybleats. I'm not sure if there would be a full seconed placenta without a seconed kid. I would take a look around the pen if I were you. Hope everything works out for you. Oh and don't forget to post pictures of the buckling


----------



## Calico Patch Farm (Mar 8, 2011)

There was definitely only one kid. Like I said, he was a huuuuge buckling. I was thinking that there might have been a second one at one time, but still, goats normal only pass one placenta, independent of the number of kids they have, so I'm still baffled.

Here, if you click on this link, can you see the picture?

https://mail-attachment.googleuserc...992&sads=VFkC7dk-nWENhpvXZPZtS7iOmXw&sadssc=1


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Most my goats deliver one placeta per kid lol....some times only two for triplets...only rarely do they have one with multiples...But I was told my girls are weird lol 

The pix still do not show up from that link


----------



## nubians2 (Feb 20, 2011)

My girls always have just one placenta and we have delivered 3 sets of triplets, 3 sets of twins and one single.


----------



## kkruby43 (Jun 22, 2013)

I know goats are not the same as cows but my friend delivered one huge heifer and the cow passed two placentas and there was definitely only one calf. Maybe she did reabsorb though?


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

That is strange!
My girls have always delivered 1 placenta, regardless of # of kids.


----------

